# Back from Boca Grande



## bbl58 (Jan 25, 2007)

jumped 20 plus fish, caught 10+/- and landed three, 140/150lb, 150/160lb and 185/195lb, the weights estimated by the guides


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Good work! That had to be a lot of fun.


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

Very Nice!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

*nice*

Looks like you got em surrounded


----------



## 61Bubbletop (Apr 29, 2011)

Great pics. Man the pass is fun, but a pain. Our guide mainly fishes the beachfront or back bays now. He hates the pass. Man seeing those pics makes me want to get back there bad. If you decide to check out a different guide in the future, look up Mark Bennett. His website is tarponsnook.com


----------

